# Wild Hog Loin Backs



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

my neighbor invited me over to eat some of these he caught..
his deal, so we're steaming on a gasser for a while, then indirect over
wood chips to finish...By the way, if you don't hear from me tomorrow, feed Jake.










These were off 50 pounders...look like little Danish ribs...more to come.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks tastey.Not a lot of fat on the wild ones! What is the marinade? How long you going to steam em?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> my neighbor invited me over to eat some of *these he caught*..
> his deal, so we're steaming on a gasser for a while, then indirect over
> wood chips to finish...By the way, if you don't hear from me tomorrow, feed Jake.
> 
> These were off 50 pounders...look like little Danish ribs...more to come.



I love it when people say that!  Looks to me like he killed it!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 29, 2006)

NNNNICE Larry!
Down here a lot of the locals catch em wild in pens when they are small like that and fatten them up on grain and junk from the veggie stands. Till they get a lil plumper.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn't see any marinade...hoping he asks me for some advice to finish em!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I didn't see any marinade...hoping he asks me for some advice to finish em!



It the pic's you posted Cappy it sure looks like they are in a marinade of some sort????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

That would be water...he's steaming them on the grill to start with.
I'll check and see if there's anything else in there.

Kind of hoping not...want to taste the flavor as pure as possible.
Again, you know what to do it I die.  Finney gets the WSM.


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2006)

Cap'n

If you die you got any firearms I can have?

Griff


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Cap'n
> 
> If you die you got any firearms I can have?
> 
> Griff


Nothing of any use in Alaska!  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *That would be water...he's steaming them *on the grill to start with.
> I'll check and see if there's anything else in there.
> 
> Kind of hoping not...want to taste the flavor as pure as possible.
> Again, you know what to do it I die.  Finney gets the WSM.


Sounds like boiling to me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

just a shotgun..it's all yours.  Just don't shoot anyone I know.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That would be water...he's steaming them on the grill to start with.
> I'll check and see if there's anything else in there.
> 
> Kind of hoping not...want to taste the flavor as pure as possible.
> Again, you know what to do it I die.  Finney gets the WSM.



Finney gets the WSM???  I was gonna give you the recipe for Wolfe Rub!  Guess I'll give that to Woody now since Finney's getting LuLu.  I hope Woody can read the Wolfe Rub recipe with one eye!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3kteub0k]That would be water...he's steaming them on the grill to start with.
> I'll check and see if there's anything else in there.
> 
> Kind of hoping not...want to taste the flavor as pure as possible.
> Again, you know what to do it I die.  *Finney gets the WSM*.



Finney gets the WSM???  I was gonna give you the recipe for Wolfe Rub!  Guess I'll give that to Woody now since *Finney's getting LuLu*.  I hope Woody can read the Wolfe Rub recipe with one eye!  [/quote:3kteub0k]
Geez... would you two just die already. #-o  [-o<  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2gmj16q2]my neighbor invited me over to eat some of *these he caught*..
> his deal, so we're steaming on a gasser for a while, then indirect over
> wood chips to finish...By the way, if you don't hear from me tomorrow, feed Jake.
> 
> These were off 50 pounders...look like little Danish ribs...more to come.



I love it when people say that!  Looks to me like he killed it!  [/quote:2gmj16q2]

He caught them right between the sites of his gun!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Well the ribs were good and I am alive this morning...will post a pic when I get home.  Very small, but there was enough meat to enjoy..by the way,
they were not gamey AT ALL, and he said it was because those pigs had been eating a farmers crops...that's why the farmer wanted the pigs gone.
So they ended up eating a lot of stuff regular pigs eat I guess.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 30, 2006)

You'd be surprised at the damage a hog can do. I have seen them tear up a golf course fairway looking for bugs and stuff, use the tusks like a plow. Farmers are VERY happy to get them off the fields too. The trenches are long and deep. I have been told that cows sometimes berak their legs tripping in them while grazing. The ranchers will encourage anyone to get rid of them if they are hanging around. 
In yer case everyone was happy...yer friend, you, the farmer....the only one not happy was the piggy! At least he was the guest of honor, at the dinner.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Now I'm even more excited about the wild hog sausage!  Can't wait to fry some of that up!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 30, 2006)

Why not now? It is lunch time. With a lil green pepper and onion on a bun...now THAT is livin!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Might make some in ABT's this Sunday.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll bite.......whats an ABT?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 30, 2006)

Just came back from yer Superbowl post Capt.
Never knew the name for them though. I have made them a couple times. Never tried them with pulled pork with the cheese though. Usually I make them as an appitizer before the porks done. Guess I need to save some of the leftovers, if there is any! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

whoops, I meant to post that here!  My bad.


----------

